# [SOLVED] usb got virus now my files are hidden as system files and cant unhide them



## avok95 (Sep 4, 2009)

today at work i was backing up some small data to my usb flash drive bt what i didnt know that the pc i was using had a virus so now the virus hid all my files as system files and i can't unhide them because they are all greyd out :S
there are like 200 folders in it and i use it to install software on pples PC -s formating is NOT an option :4-thatsba
so ... any help guys ?? :4-dontkno


----------



## rjohnjefferson (May 24, 2011)

*Re: usb got virus now my files are hidden as system files and cant unhide them*

Hi, My name Is John Jefferson Rosales from Philippines 

please try to follow this instruction to fix your problem..first click start>>then click run>>then type cmd >>then click ok ..it will display black background with white font and its called command prompt window here lets start to fix your problem what is the drive letter of your usb? for example the drive letter is f:
just type f: then enter then the output must be like this

F:\>
after that type this command to retrieve hidden files 
F:\>attrib -a -s -h -r *.* /s /d
just wait until the drive letter will display like this
F:\>
tnx....hope it can help


----------



## avok95 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: usb got virus now my files are hidden as system files and cant unhide them*



rjohnjefferson said:


> Hi, My name Is John Jefferson Rosales from Philippines
> 
> please try to follow this instruction to fix your problem..first click start>>then click run>>then type cmd >>then click ok ..it will display black background with white font and its called command prompt window here lets start to fix your problem what is the drive letter of your usb? for example the drive letter is f:
> just type f: then enter then the output must be like this
> ...


thanks man bt your too late  i redownloaded all my software that was in my usb drive and reformated it then copied :/ i wish you replied a lot quicker. anyway ..thanks  ill use it the next time i got the virus


----------

